# Other Pythons > Morelia >  Jungle Carpet Python

## jefrow

I'm looking into getting a JCP and i was wondering the pros and cons of keeping them or anything else that a care sheet doesn't tell you. any info would be good.

----------


## jefrow

well it doesn't have to be a jungle carpet exactly. it can be an IJ or anything other kind. i know someone on here has to have some carpet pythons.

----------


## Clementine_3

Can't think of a con really.
I have 2 IJ's and they are both great snakes.  They are usually out, draped over something or just hanging out on a ledge or hide top.  They are curious and like to come out and be handled (well...who knows what they really like) and explore.  They are good eaters (one was a PITA going from mice to rats but she's good now) and are easy to care for.
Yup, get one and end up with more!

----------


## jefrow

alright thanks. i really been wanting to get one but i just wanted to learn more about them and caresheets only tell you so much. so they are pretty active?

----------


## gman8585

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_u...v=PnS-os4HCKoI have a baby jungle carpet, I love it. It's kinda like a ball python that it hides a lot where it was  raised in a tub. But probably when it gets older it won't be so shy. It is  very nippy but recently calmed down alot. I handle him everyday with gloves except the two days after feeding. They look very cool with the cat like eyes and patterns. Mine isn't even a year old so he will calm down when he gets older. I would recommend them if you own other snakes, but not as a first snake. If its young,you'll have a lil snake that bites a lot. http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_u...&v=PnS-os4HCKo

----------


## gman8585

Oh yea my JCP is a great eater also.

----------


## gman8585

http://www.australianaddiction.com
WWW.moreliapythons.com 
http://www.acreptiles.com/carpet_python_care.htm

----------


## dragonboy4578

I have owned JCP's in the past and always found them to be great snakes. The ones that I have had seemed to be a little nippy when I first got them, but to be fair the breeder that I got them from did not have time to handle them much. The ones that I had never hid, and did calm down nicely. They always seemed to be out, and man did they eat great for me. Anything that you put in there cage they would eat. Down the road I will get one or two again.

----------


## mainbutter

Pros of carpet pythons:
- great eaters
- perfect range of sizes among the subspecies
- great handlers
- ease of care (with possible exception for diamond carpet pythons)
- locale-specific and pure subspecies available on the market
- morphs of a variety of price ranges available on the market
- active
- They PERCH!
- less common than ball pythons and corn snakes
- majority of breeders focus on selective breeding rather than simply pairing the cheapest morph available with the cheapest adult female available, resulting in high quality offspring available throughout the market

Cons:
- ummmmmm...?
- sometimes purity of locales/subspecies can be difficult to prove

----------


## OhhWatALoser

Carpets are my most fun snakes to play with and show off to people, the only con I can think of, is their pretty expensive for morphs, compared to say a ball python. but I picked up my jungle for 100 bucks lol, and he turned out to be a bright yellow gem.

----------


## jefrow

alright thanks for the info everyone. yea i heard they were really nippy as babies but thats no big deal i have been bit and struck at by to many different things for it to bother me lol. im gonna see about picking one up this next month or so gonna build a custom cage first tho.

Edit: by custom cage i mean custom tub haha.

----------


## mainbutter

> yea i heard they were really nippy as babies but thats no big deal


You know, I got my first as a yearling, and that one's never bit.

I got two more this year, roughly 3 and 6 months of age when I brought them home I think..

They've never struck at me, and are just fantastic to handle.

I use gloves to hide my heat signature when I take 'em out of the cage, but once I have one on my arm I can slip the gloves off and they handle just fine.  If I go in with my bare hands they give my hands that "Do I see food?" stare and body posture.

----------


## Wh00h0069

I have had a few, but only have a pair of Bredli's now. I can not think of any cons. Mine are great eaters on f/t rats, are an impressive size, and fun to handle.

----------


## Clementine_3

> Edit: by custom cage i mean custom tub haha.


Just keep in mind that they really do like to perch and be up on things rather than in hides or on the ground.  Mine are rarely on the ground, they spend the majority of their time on top of things or hanging out in the their 'trees'.  I have 4' x 2' x 18" Boaphiles and they use every inch of them.
Not saying you can't keep them in tubs, just saying they like a bit of height and somewhere to perch...

----------


## OhhWatALoser

> Just keep in mind that they really do like to perch and be up on things rather than in hides or on the ground.  Mine are rarely on the ground, they spend the majority of their time on top of things or hanging out in the their 'trees'.  I have 4' x 2' x 18" Boaphiles and they use every inch of them.
> Not saying you can't keep them in tubs, just saying they like a bit of height and somewhere to perch...



hmmm mine are just the opposite, i might catch them climbing around, but their mostly on the ground.

----------


## crapwhereaminow

I agree with everyone else. Babies can be very snappy. I have the pleasure of owning two like this. When I open the cage/tub they come out teeth first. Plus they have a pretty good striking range. If you think they're far enough away where they can't get you, you're probably wrong. Morelia babies are know for their snappiness. 
But most if not all calm down and make wonderful pets as they get older. There's nothing quite like an adult carpet. They're impressive but not too big. 

You're going to get some very quick reflexes working with a baby.  :Razz:

----------


## jefrow

> Just keep in mind that they really do like to perch and be up on things rather than in hides or on the ground.  Mine are rarely on the ground, they spend the majority of their time on top of things or hanging out in the their 'trees'.  I have 4' x 2' x 18" Boaphiles and they use every inch of them.
> Not saying you can't keep them in tubs, just saying they like a bit of height and somewhere to perch...


well i was gonna make some perches and stuff in the tub while it still small but when it gets bigger im gonna have a bigger cage built for it.

----------


## gman8585

I like my JCP so much I am  putting a down payment on a female to try my hand at breeding them later down the road. They have become my favorite snake by far.

----------


## jefrow

> I like my JCP so much I am  putting a down payment on a female to try my hand at breeding them later down the road. They have become my favorite snake by far.


where do you get yours from? the australian addiction place? or somewhere else?

----------


## mainbutter

> where do you get yours from? the australian addiction place? or somewhere else?


If you're looking for a carpet python, we could suggest a number of great people.  I'd heartily suggest heading over to moreliapythons.com, it's a great forum that focuses heavily on carpet pythons in particular.

Australian Addictions gets an A+ from me btw.

Before jumping in and buying an animal right away, I want to heartily suggest that you look at the various subspecies available (and affordable) in the states, most notably Irian Jayas, Coastals, and Bredlis.  Jungles are great and all, but to be honest I think they're the most over-hyped of the carpet subspecies.

I'm working with coastals and a pair of Diamond-Jungle-Jaguar sibling intergrades (aka beautiful mutts), and hope to pick up some bredlis soon.

My first (a coastal) came from bp.net's very own Colin Vestrand at atherisreptiles.com (though I don't think he's bred his carpets recently), and my DJJ sibs came from John Battaglia over at moreliatrophyclub.com

Both get an A+++++ from me!

----------


## gman8585

i go thru www.cbreptiles.com chris has got a small breeding line of awesome snakes

----------


## jefrow

> Before jumping in and buying an animal right away, I want to heartily suggest that you look at the various subspecies available (and affordable) in the states, most notably Irian Jayas, Coastals, and Bredlis.  Jungles are great and all, but to be honest I think they're the most over-hyped of the carpet subspecies.


yea i have been looking at all them and i seem to like the IJ the best so far. but im gonna wait 2 months before i choose. so i will have everything setup for it and be sure of which one i want.

----------


## OhhWatALoser

> Jungles are great and all, but to be honest I think they're the most over-hyped of the carpet subspecies.


They have the most yellow... their not hyped its where most of the yellow in carpets comes from, jungles and crosses. Sure there's a few high yellow non- jungle snakes but 95% of them have jungle in them.

----------


## gman8585

Bredlis, look awesome i would love to own one ,savu pythons and macklots catch my eye too.

----------

